# First bath for Chico



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Chico got his first bath today...he was not to happy about it ,when i was drying him off with the towel,he got really mad as you can see  :wave:


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

*..some more*

pictures


----------



## purpleboy2 (Apr 2, 2005)

how old was he when he got his first bath? how old can they be


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Well i waited a bit until he was older,Chico is 10 weeks :wave:


----------



## stelun (Mar 14, 2004)

He's just adorable!
The first picture is too funny :lol: :lol:


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

He is SOOO cute!! He looks so tiny..and I love the little head and the little body!!   




Chico, give my Britney a call at 555-BRIT :wink: :lol:


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

he is so cute


----------



## Tyson (Jan 14, 2005)

that first pic is hilarious, my chi tyson loves the water he showers with me almost everyday.


----------



## blossom (Mar 8, 2005)

I love that first pic!! He is too cute!!


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

LittleHead said:


> He is SOOO cute!! He looks so tiny..and I love the little head and the little body!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ah i think Chicopoo is still to young for a girlfriend


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Aww I just love Chico too. He looks so cute with that little black head on a white neck.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Actually, you're right..he's only what, 10 weeks? Britney is 3.5 years old...BUT I also have Butterfly available..she's 7 weeks old :wink: He can contact her at 555-BFLY


----------



## Sophie's Mom (May 11, 2004)

What a little tiger Chico is :lol: 
He is so adorable. I love his coloring.
Sophie's not too enthusiastic about baths either so I always have bits of treat to try to convince her that it's not so bad.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

hhehe chico is super adorable ! i love his coloring 

kisses nat


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awww he is lovely that first pic is sooo funny he looks like great fun


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

how handsome lol and devilish! :twisted:


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

He is adorable. He looks so tiny but fiesty. 

Leslie


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

hes so cute very unique coloring... hes grown too still tiny though! :wave:


----------



## Vanessa (May 16, 2005)

He is soo tiny!!! How much does he weigh? And don't mess with him... didn't you see what he is doing to that towel :shock: . He'll take you down.


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

LOL he did not like to be dried off did he! :lol:


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

LOL that first pic is hilarious!!!


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

I love that first pic, he's the cutest little boy. You have yourselves a real doll there.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

That first pic is priceless! :lol: What a silly boy and so handsome with his dark head and white body. What a looker!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

OMG what a cutie pie lol I am lovin the first pic


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Vanessa said:


> He is soo tiny!!! How much does he weigh? And don't mess with him... didn't you see what he is doing to that towel :shock: . He'll take you down.





:lol: :lol: You made me laugh!


----------



## jennifer (Mar 17, 2005)

He looks even cuiter wet :wave: :wave:


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

Haha, what a cutie.


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

The 1st pic is tooo funny!!! :twisted: He's adorable!


----------



## nicholeb5 (May 3, 2005)

That first pic is great, he is too cute.


Nichole


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

The comparison is so funny. He looks like he means business in the first pic and then in the others he looks the sweetest, cutest little angel.


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

aww,w great pictures! I love that first one :lol:


----------

